# Micaela Schäfer nackt-Netzfund 1x



## Iberer (13 Juni 2014)




----------



## schiwi51 (13 Juni 2014)

ich glaube das ist ein fake snoopy1


----------



## Spezi30 (13 Juni 2014)

wäre es bei der nicht eher ein besonderer Fund, wenn man sie angezogen finden würde? :_D :-D


----------



## UTux (13 Juni 2014)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> ich glaube das ist ein fake snoopy1



Die ganze Frau ist ein Fake, da ist nichts echtes dran.


----------



## sachsen paule (13 Juni 2014)

evtl. fake, weil sie bisher immer nur andeutungsweise ihre pussy gezeigt hatte.

die fachleute hier werden das schon rausbekommen^^


----------



## reorgi4123 (13 Juni 2014)

danke fuer die micha


----------



## savvas (13 Juni 2014)

Herzlichen Dank für Micaela.


----------



## Cedric (13 Juni 2014)

Ich glaub es ist echt.
Danke für dieses wundervolle Bild!


----------



## comatron (13 Juni 2014)

Lieber Gott, lass es ein Fake sein !!! :kotz:


----------



## celebrater (13 Juni 2014)

in ihrem "jump" video und dem "wm-clip" is sie auch komplett nackt....passt scho^^


----------



## Lumo (13 Juni 2014)

in ihrem kalender auch


----------



## Bowes (14 Juni 2014)

Cedric schrieb:


> Ich glaub es ist echt.
> Danke für dieses wundervolle Bild!



*Da ist nicht's echt an der Frau.*


----------



## Thommydoc (14 Juni 2014)

:angry: Bilder, die keiner braucht, weg mit dieser Plastc - Tussy ! :devil:


----------



## Weltenbummler (14 Juni 2014)

Micaela hat eine sehr schöne Pussy.


----------



## stor (14 Juni 2014)

Fake! Fake! Fake!


----------



## Rumpelmucke (14 Juni 2014)

Nö, die Gummititten sind dertig verformt und künstlich, die erkennt man gleich. Und der "Schambereich" ist bei ihr eh nur "-bereich"  Sieht nicht nach fake aus.


----------



## Riotray (14 Juni 2014)

Sie war mal eine echt hübsche Frau aber sie verdient mit ihrem Körper ihr Geld.
Ich denke in 10 Jahren ist sie nur noch ein aufgeblasener Silikonballon der alles tut nur um einen bezahlten Auftrag zu bekommen.... Schade.


----------



## gsgsgs60 (15 Juni 2014)

Natur pur ist mir lieber.


----------



## babusrohr (16 Juni 2014)

Kein Fake! Geil!


----------



## Dingo Jones (16 Juni 2014)

LoL die Überschrift ist ja goldig "Micaela Schäfer Nackt" :-D


----------



## lighthorse66 (18 Juni 2014)

Eigendlich ein hübsches Mädel - bis halt auf diese verpfuschten 2 Dinger.
Sind die sowas wie ihr Markenzeichen oder warum läßt die beiden nicht mal durch nen Profi nachbessern?
Bestimmt auch eine nette Frau. Schade, das sie offensichtlich glaubt, nur als Sexhäschen geliebt zu werden. Da sollte man vielleicht nicht (oder erst recht?) in ihre Kindheit schauen.


----------



## Kingy (19 Juni 2014)

Gefaked glaube ich


----------



## Minoz (3 Juli 2014)

:thx: for Mica


----------



## Hennes7 (14 Juli 2014)

wow.. tolles bild


----------



## nickeeey (16 Juli 2014)

schlimm mit dieser Micaela ....


----------



## lollliiiii (9 Aug. 2014)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Tristanis (10 Aug. 2014)

Hat auch jemand ein Bild von ihr, auf dem sie NICHT nackt ist? Das wäre was...


----------



## redsock182 (10 Aug. 2014)

Ich liebe diesen heißen Feger ...


----------



## steganos (13 Aug. 2014)

One night Stand wäre drin


----------



## harry0963 (25 Okt. 2014)

nettes Bild


----------



## Hakuo (25 Okt. 2014)

die alte hat sich überall so häßlich operieren lassen, hoffentlich erkennen die frauen an ihr mal dass
diese ganzen ops quatsch sind und kein mann haben will


----------



## horstwurst (25 Okt. 2014)

scheint mir eher ein Fake zu sein


----------



## nerone (25 Okt. 2014)

Pretty Woman!


----------



## Rambo (26 Okt. 2014)

Auf jeden Fall ist sie cleverer als ich, denn sie verdient wesntlich mehr als ich ohne zu arbeiten!


----------



## nomove (26 Okt. 2014)

glaube auch, Fake


----------



## searcher (15 Nov. 2014)

leider operiert.....


----------



## Takaishii (15 Nov. 2014)

Geil  Bitte mehr


----------

